# Invasion of the lathe snatchers!!!



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2019)

HELP! HELP!

@Mrs RipJack13 is taking over on my lathe!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smitty (Oct 23, 2019)

Good! Now you can justify another additional lathe just for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 23, 2019)

Look like a new lathe is in the works!

If I'm not out of bounds here, please have her take off the hoodie and tie her hair up. One lapse of attention while bending over to pick something up could lead to a disaster. Again, I hope my comments come across the right way!

Good luck getting time for yourself on the lathe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> tie her hair up


She had it pulled back. But next time I'll have her do a ponytail...


----------



## CWS (Oct 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> She had it pulled back. But next time I'll have her do a ponytail...


That's thoughtful of you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2019)

CWS said:


> That's thoughtful of you



I'm good like that....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 23, 2019)

At least now she won't be threatening to sell "your" wood stockpile!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 23, 2019)

She needs to make a snakewood hair pick & put it up in a bun!!

My lady made this one!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2019)

NOW SHE'S VACUUMING MY SHOP! 
Guys! WHAT DO I DO?!!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2019)

MAYDAY MAYDAY!!!


----------



## Maverick (Oct 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> NOW SHE'S VACUUMING MY SHOP!
> Guys! WHAT DO I DO?!!!



Duh.....Let her!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> NOW SHE'S VACUUMING MY SHOP!
> Guys! WHAT DO I DO?!!!


Grab a beer and watch her work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Maverick (Oct 23, 2019)

But you may want to place a "Take a Number" dispenser at the lathe......and take the first 10 or 15 numbers....just saying.....good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> NOW SHE'S VACUUMING MY SHOP!
> Guys! WHAT DO I DO?!!!






Tell her to STEP AWAY FROM THE VACUUM!!!!!! Get her a lathe of her own and put it somewhere she can keep clean!!!!!!

Dude, you can't make me the messiest guy on this place!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2019)

Nice turnings by the way @Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2019)

Tony said:


> Dude, you can't make me the messiest guy on this place!



It looks as though it is happening.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> NOW SHE'S VACUUMING MY SHOP!
> Guys! WHAT DO I DO?!!!



Give her my address if she runs out of stuff to clean in your shop... I’ll pay her in turning blanks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 24, 2019)

A real feel good post. Great for the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 24, 2019)

Tony said:


> Nice turnings by the way @Mrs RipJack13


She's already way out of Rip's league!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Oct 24, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> MAYDAY MAYDAY!!!


Stay out of the way.


ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 173300


Looks like knows what she is doing. Where did she get her training.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 25, 2019)

WHAT'S THE WOOD ??


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2019)

Spinartist said:


> WHAT'S THE WOOD ??



Poplar.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Acadian (Oct 26, 2019)

Good to have company, keep on turning! I'm not sure about the vacuuming, but it's better than a wet/dry swiffer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2019)

Let me just say, after he unplugged the shop vac and took it out of my hands, he vacuumed the whole shop the next day!!! All the spiders are gone!!! Next project is a platter!!! Can't wait to start!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 27, 2019)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Next project is a platter!!! Can't wait to start!!!!



You are hooked now!!!! Have fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2019)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Let me just say, after he unplugged the shop vac and took it out of my hands, he vacuumed the whole shop the next day!!! All the spiders are gone!!! Next project is a platter!!! Can't wait to start!!!!



Progress pics Michele! The saying here is no pics, didn't happen! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2019)

Tony said:


> Progress pics Michele! The saying here is no pics, didn't happen! Tony


Yes dear....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

